# Unpowered GP-35 in 1/32 scale thread?



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I know there was a thread or 2 discussing the 1/32 scale unpowered GP-35 that has become available, but I can't find it on the forums, even with the search feature. Does anyone have the link to that thread?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go Amber. I got one, I see them on ebay sometimes.
Geep in 1/32


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks, Jerry! I'm kind of interested in getting one in the near future, while I still can.


----------

